# Child with ADHD/Autisum



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, I am currently deciding on whether to accept a job in the UAE, to start with I was thinking of coming on my own and leaving my Wife and children in the UK. This was mainly due to 2 reasons. 1 - I thought job was only for a fixed contract but it's an open ended pernament role. 2 - my wife does not normally like the heat (moans when it gets to mid 20's in England).

We have been discussing this role and she has said that the idea of a complete change would be good and quite likes the idea of coming here. This then means I have to cover one important part for my research on what's involved - my youngest son who is 6 is on the lower end of the Autisum spectrum and has ADHD as well. He is currently in a special school in the UK which caters for his needs and is helping to improve his social skills.

Does anybody have any details of Schools in Dubia that cater for children with ADHD?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I have no experience of this but I hope there is someone on here who can offer you advice who does have some direct experience.

I do know from listening to ocal radio stations that there are some special schools in Dubai and a good starting point would be the Special Needs UAE United Arab Emirates | Disability Information Dubai | Emirates Special Needs UAE | Disability Support Groups | website which lists schools and other support networks which may be useful.

There is an Autism Centre which I believe runs a school especially for children with Autism and if I remember correctly they have around 50 students in classes of 4 with 2 teachers in each class as well as providing a range of other support services. I would imagine that the costs would be even more expensive than normal schooling which is expenive enough.

I hope this helps get you started and there is someone out there who can give you more help.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Again, like Crammyman, I have no 1st hand experience with the autism schools/support groups here, but perhaps this may be of assistance.


Dubai Autism Center


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you people, these will be good starting points to get some information from.


----------



## Carolina Tovar (May 31, 2009)

*Child Early Intervention Medical Center- For Autism*

Hi Steve,

Please google and visit the website for Child Early Intervention Medical Center (CEIMC). They can guide you in the right direction for schools and support with autism. Center for Austism Related Disorders (CARD) consults for the center and provides the curriculum for them to follow. They also support children in mainstream schools. You can also do a search for CARD on the internet to learn more about services.

I am a mother of a 6 year old with autism as well. We run an intensive one to one ABA program and my son also attends a mainstream school in the morning.

Let me know if you need more information. I am the executive director and co-founder of CEIMC.

Regards,
Carolina




soton steve said:


> Hi, I am currently deciding on whether to accept a job in the UAE, to start with I was thinking of coming on my own and leaving my Wife and children in the UK. This was mainly due to 2 reasons. 1 - I thought job was only for a fixed contract but it's an open ended pernament role. 2 - my wife does not normally like the heat (moans when it gets to mid 20's in England).
> 
> We have been discussing this role and she has said that the idea of a complete change would be good and quite likes the idea of coming here. This then means I have to cover one important part for my research on what's involved - my youngest son who is 6 is on the lower end of the Autisum spectrum and has ADHD as well. He is currently in a special school in the UK which caters for his needs and is helping to improve his social skills.
> 
> ...


----------

